# Stirling Walking Beam Engine



## rake60 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was going to do a video of my old Stirling Walking Beam Engine.
It was my very first build of a stirling type engine and is looking
pretty rough. Too much age and heat. I burnt a hole in the bottom 
of the displacer cylinder before I got the video.







Anyway...
It is a simple temperature differential engine built from tin cans
and a wood frame. The design is by *Darryl Boyd*. He has the plans
for it available for free download on his web site: 
*Boyd's Tin Can Stirling Engines*
It requires very little machine work but gives you plenty of soldering
practice. 

Rick


----------

